# Keep Mrs. B and family in your prayers



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Dear Lord,

Mrs. B doesn't ask for our prayers, but we ask on her behalf that you please give her rest and strength to deal with all of the issues of her mom. Please replenish Betty and equip her to handle all of the issues that may arise.

Betty's mom needs your attention now. Please look after her and see that she's not in pain. Please take away the discomforts that she feels today, and heal her as only you can do.

Please watch over her and her family, and show them Your love. 

Give them comfort and peace knowing that You are in control.

In Jesus name I pray, Amen.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Lord bless Mrs. B. with rest and good health. Reward your prayer warrior with wisdom, peace, and a good report for her mother.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Dear Jesus, thank You for raising up Christian friends and ministers to pray for me that I might be saved. Today, I want to remember many who I know by name, and intercede with thanksgiving in their behalf. I also thank You for those unknown to me, who have supported me through their prayers and ask You to Bless them for Your sake. In Your name, Jesus Christ, I Pray, Amen. CF?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Consider it done!*

Never to busy to pray for friends! We love ya Mrs. B! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent and they are added to the P.T Pr's


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

In agreement and Prayers sent! In Jesus name, Amen!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

You guys and gals are SO special to me! Thank you for your prayers for me and my family.

We are going through a bit of a rough time right now with my Mom's prolonged illness and her deteriorating health. But you, my 2Cool friends, always are a bright spot in my day!

May God's blessings fall all over you today! The Bible says that you can't outrun the blessings of God. They will "overtake" you!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Heavenly Father , we lift up Betty to YOU and ask for YOU to Bless her with joy unspeakable. Give her double triple rest as she relaxes in YOUR presence. She is a precious child of YOURS and we thank YOU for MS B. Send YOUR Holy Comforter and give this family sweet peace. Touch Myrtle and take away all ailments and infirmaties. In Jesus Name, AMEN "We lift YOUR name on HIGH"


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

You're in my prayers Mrs. B.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Prayers sent Mrs B. You have to walk through the desert to get to the Promise Land.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

My prayers are sent!


----------

